# Sta Green Rapid vs Fast Acting Calcitic Lime?



## rbvar (May 28, 2020)

So the Sta Green Rapid-Lime seemed like a pretty popular calcitic lime choice at TLF, as a Lowes-rebranded Solu-Cal. Unfortunately, in this region at least, it hasn't been in stock for at least 6 months. I just noticed that our area Lowes is stocking a Sta Green Fast Acting "Enhanced Calcitic" Lime. Rapid came in 30 lb/5K bag, Fast Acting is 25 lb/5K bag, prices pretty much the same. Anyone know if this Fast Acting lime is the same Solu-Cal product? How would this compare to something like LimeLite Pro Cal available at SiteOne?

I'm assuming that the Sta Green "up to" 5000 sqft means maintenance rate, and for correction will need double, so 3 bags for 7500 sqft (pH 5.3 as tested by Waypoint)? I like Lowes, but they really need to work on getting product labels on their website.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Southern States sells a fast acting calcitic lime that is made by Solu-Cal. It is a 50 pound bag for 20 bucks.


----------

